# Livery yards - Guildford, Surrey



## TiaPony (15 May 2009)

Desperately looking for a yard near Shalford, Guildford area. It can be wonersh, bramley, shalford or south Guildford and can offer pretty much any kind of livery (apart from full) with either 24/7 turnout or part time turnout (for a sufficient amount of time - 8hours+ a day).

Any options gratefully recieved. Thanks


----------



## RACHEL67 (15 May 2009)

Hi, We have a space but are the other side of Guildford (Woking side). PM me if you want details


----------



## britishwarmblood (16 May 2009)

Slightly outside of the area that you described, but have you tried Greenfield Farm Stables in Effingham.
www.greenfieldfarm.com


----------



## emtrace (18 May 2009)

I think this one is outside your area but you could try Tumber Livery in Headley (near Leatherhead) 

http://www.tumberlivery.co.uk/

nice and friendly


----------



## chocolate86 (27 July 2009)

Im at a yard in clandon, its cheap and cheerful, yard owner has one space for part or assisted diy so pm if ur interested.


----------



## NAB (13 September 2009)

Hi

I am also looking for similar but more Farnham area- I have 4 and wanted a small DIY yard with turnout.
Perhaps we could join forces?


----------



## NAB (13 September 2009)

Hiya

I need DIY with turnout and stables and a school for 4 perhaps we could join forces.
I am in Farnham.


----------



## Saskiablaber (16 February 2014)

RACHEL67 said:



			Hi, We have a space but are the other side of Guildford (Woking side). PM me if you want details
		
Click to expand...

Where abouts are you as i am in need of livery near merrist wood? 
Thanks. Saskia Blaber


----------



## teasle (16 February 2014)

Have pm d you re yard between Guildford and Shalford


----------



## paddy (17 February 2014)

Hi TiaPony.  We're in Hascombe, which is a short trip down the A281 from Shalford - Upper House Farm Stables.  We offer part (in addition to full) livery, but can't do DIY or grass.  Please have a look at Andy's FB page and get in touch with him if you're interested.


----------



## Pot herb (2 March 2014)

teasle said:



			Have pm d you re yard between Guildford and Shalford
		
Click to expand...

Can you let me know too! Thanks


----------



## Ella19 (10 March 2014)

Albury equestrian has spaces for part and grass livery. Its just at the top of shere. Lovely hacking, great turnout on sand. Horses on part can be out all night if wanted.

Www.surreyriding.co.uk


----------

